# calibrating pH meter



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

Just calibrated my pH meter using a standard 4.00 solution, then used sprite to test the meter. The reading is 3.3 - right on the spot based on this chart - 
http://drinksdestroyteeth.org/the-unsweetened-truth/

Next time, I can just use sprite to calibrate at 3.3 instead of paying 1.50 for a pack of test powder.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

thats very interesting maybe I'll use Barq’s Root Beer the next time I calibrate my ph pen lol.


----------

